# Another Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2009)

It's been another tragic week and it seems that there barely much time for the flags to stay up before they are brought down to half mast lately.

RIP Trooper!  




> *Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb in Afghanistan*
> 
> *3 other soldiers from Petawawa-based unit hurt in blast north of Kandahar*
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Jan 9, 2009)

gdamadg said:


> It's been another tragic week and it seems that there barely much time for the flags to stay up before they are brought down to half mast lately.
> 
> RIP Trooper!



Tell me about it. I've lost track of the Ramp Ceremonies at KAF. Marines, Canadians, who knows who else. I wake up and they are half mast, the Ramp C;remony completes and our flags are raised. On the way back from the shower not 4 hours later and the whistle is blowing again to call us to attention as the flags are lowered. 3 flag details and it isn't even 10 AM.



Blue Skies, all.


----------



## tova (Jan 9, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 0699 (Jan 9, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------

